# photo of my adult GTF with my southern brown



## froggy (Apr 29, 2007)

this photo i had to take as i have 3 adult GTF's and 3 small white lips all in the same tank, oh and the southern brown tree frog, and it sits on the biggest GTF and gets fed from the tweezers just like the rest of them... hee hee


----------



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW nice frog my gf loves GTFs. I would like to get some soon.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm surprised the GTFs haven't made a meal out of the smaller frogs!?!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 30, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> I'm surprised the GTFs haven't made a meal out of the smaller frogs!?!!



same,
theyre some nice frogs you've got there.


----------

